# Two plants ID please



## Aqualove (Jul 9, 2012)

1:










2:


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

1—Alternanthera reineckii
2—Ludwigia repens


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

1: agreed
2: looks like the Tropica Ludwigia sp. as well. Looks like repens a lot but smaller.


----------



## Aqualove (Jul 9, 2012)

Thx guys, am still unsure about the correct ID


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

2nd plant: I agree with Yo-han. The mentioned Ludwigia is that:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/78658-ludwigia-repens-rubin-another-hybrid.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/86868-ludwigia-red.html
Till now Tropica labels that plant simply Ludwigia sp. The emersed plant delivered by Tropica looks like that in Aqualove's pic.

1st plant: I also think it's Alternanthera reineckii but I can't tell which variant: 'Rosaefolia'? 'Lilacina'?


----------

